# You have one month left to buy a Windows 7 PC



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Two older versions of Windows are approaching their mandatory retirement date in one month. If you want a new PC running Windows 7 or Windows 8.1, you'll have fewer options beginning on Nov. 1. Here's what the end-of-sales deadline means.


Here


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm confident there will continue to be plenty of Windows 7 refurbished computers for sale. 

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------

